# Mini Hob Extractor Fan - Anyone Know a Supplier?



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

I would like to install a mini extractor fan over the hob in our van.

I think you can get them, as I have seen what I think is one on another van.

See photo below as an example.

Any suggestions for manufacturers or suppliers gratefully received.

Glacier


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have an extractor fitted in our van & found that unless the van door is closed its not much use.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We have one also, it's good in the winter, getting rid of all the cooking smells and reducing condensation.. down side .. it's noisy :roll:


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Were they both fitted as standard or retro-fitted. 

The door bit is not a problem, as that is what I normal do when the weather is fine.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ours was standard fit


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is that all there is to the extractor unit though ? The only ones I've seen fitted needed an extractor venting duct which took up the best part of the locker above the hob. I'd rather leave the window open than lose a locker.

G


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

No idea. I thought they maybe had a charcoal filter and just pulled air through that and then you replaced it every so often.

Do they take the locker space above. One in the picture seems to imply they do.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Ours was fitted as standard, no filter, it extracts to the outside via a vent.


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Found out cooker hoods do require external vent. But don't want to lose a locker, so need to do something else.

We have a cylinder style passive vents quite near to the kitchen are so have decided to go for one of these. 12v 2 speed 90 cubic metres per hour

Seem to only be £28.00 from O'Briens. Though Coolhen where I first found them want £70.00?

Thanks for the help.

Glacier


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extractor*

Hi

Mine was factory fit but made by Dometic. The ducting runs through a locker and then onto a mushroom vent like the pic above. You do lose some locker spave. The extractor is however powerful.

Russell


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Extractor*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine was factory fit but made by Dometic. The ducting runs through a locker and then onto a mushroom vent like the pic above. You do lose some locker spave. The extractor is however powerful.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russel. It was looking at the Dometic website that made me realise I would have to lose a locker, so now onto Plan B.


----------



## 104817 (May 29, 2007)

There's one here you may be interested in?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-VOLT-EXTRA...1QQihZ020QQcategoryZ76066QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

